# R3 and S2 or R5vwd?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have an RS which I love and I will almost surely keep it for long rides, backup duty etc. However, I love new toys and my wife gives me a free pass for this stuff because its for my health!
Recently I went back to my LBS and asked about an R3 or R5 and the three different people all spoke of the R5 with such reverence that I was shocked. Almost all I have read says the R3 is 95% of what the R5 is, with the R5 just being lighter.
My intended use is 40-60 ml rides , two to three times per week with some hills at 18-20mph.
My question is - when would you need an aero bike? I am not a tri-athlete...It seems like in a group ride you would only benefit in front. Solo maybe a bigger deal?
If you had both an R3 and an S2 would they both see use? I could do both for close to what the R5 would cost. How could the R5 be that much better?


----------



## bbsmyle (Sep 22, 2005)

Some feel the the aero benefit is the worth it, some don't. Decide what your riding style/preference is and choose accordingly. I have an RS for training and racing crits and an R5 vwd for road races and general pleasure rides. I don't ever regret the choice. Personally. 
The R5 is super nice bike. So much so Im wanting an R3 to replace the RS just to get a little bit closer to the R5 feel all the time while riding. If cash is a problem I think the R3 VS R5 is negligible. 
R series VS S series is sorta apples to oranges.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

If it were me, I'd upgrade the RS to an R3 with some great wheels and be done with it far cheaper than an R5.


----------

